# Convict eggs



## nick.citro (Sep 30, 2011)

This is the second set of eggs this pair of convicts has laid and I am wondering if they are getting a fungus. The first set turned all white by day 3 and were subsequently eaten. Now it appears this new set of eggs is turning white, I know the picture isn't the best but does anyone know if this is a fungus or just unfertilized eggs? If a fungus then should i treat my water with anti-fungal meds? I have been changing 1/4 the tank every day, Thanks.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Nope not a fungus. Looks like they are not fertilzed.. sometimes it takes a few tries.. mine laid eggs about 6 times before we had a hatch.. the second to last one they got scared after they hatched and the sinkers got eaten. now I have about 200 fry swimming around. Just let them keep trying. Also.. most of the times my male was swapping females and had not REALLY paired off.. now he has and she stopped chasing him away and it worked out just fine.


----------

